

Amit Patel discusses his old BBS door game "Solar Realms Elite" - Kirkman14
http://breakintochat.com/blog/2013/02/18/amit-patel-creator-of-solar-realms-elite/

======
Kirkman14
Anybody have fond memories of playing BBS door games? I'd love to hear about
'em.

